# campagnolo brakeset differences?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Is it just a weight difference? Is braking performance same on all current "skeleton D" brakes?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Campagnolo offers 2 kinds of breaks

dual pivot front and back where braking force is applied 50%-50%

front dual pivot, rear single pivot, where braking force is applied 70%-30%

Check out the Campagnolo web site they have documents and videos about the technical differences


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

I have both Veloce and Chorus skeleton brake sets and apart from the brake blocks themselves and a few minor details, there is no discernible difference between them. Chorus appears a classier finish being gloss, but weight is the same and I can't say I've really noticed the Chorus to offer any greater braking force. Both sets are the "D" sets (non dual-pivot rear).

Edited because I intended to say non dual-pivot rear rather than non-skeleton!


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*campagnolo brake*



Bobbin-Man said:


> I have both Veloce and Chorus skeleton brake sets and apart from the brake blocks themselves and a few minor details, there is no discernible difference between them. Chorus appears a classier finish being gloss, but weight is the same and I can't say I've really noticed the Chorus to offer any greater braking force. Both sets are the "D" sets (non-skeleton rear).


Can I use non-campy brakes with campy? (works with quick-release lever) What's "skeleton"?


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

For info:

Dual pivot skeleton, front or rear:










Single pivot skeleton, rear only:










Dual pivot non-skeleton, front or rear:










It appears from the Campag website that the Veloce skeleton may no longer be available which would be an obvious move from a marketing perspective! Also, although I've not tried it, as far as I'm aware it's okay to mix Sram/Shimano/Campy levers & calipers. Maybe frowned upon, but okay!


----------

